# visual c++ exit button question



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

Helloo everyone .
i am just starting to use c++ and this is my first attempts with thanyone other language thatn actionscript 2.0 --:S
anyway . i have been just playing around with the program .. i have found the contextMenuStrip and have been able to ceate a system tray icon and a menu when right clicked . what i am trying to achieve at this poitn is the click event handler to exit::close the program when you right click the system tray icon bring up the context menu and select "Exit" and the program will close / exit .. any help file tutorials sites would be very much appreciated . cheers .


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Have you been able to do anything to the menu when you click on it? Like display a msgbox and such?


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

i havent yet . still just trying toget it to work as i said from my first post ......
Cheers ,


----------

